

Gr.com - Selling third level domains under second level domains? - elliottcarlson
http://www.domain.gr.com/

======
elliottcarlson
There's already enough of a disconnect with using foreign TLDs within domains
(even though I have 3 domains like that) - this just seems even worse. At $19
they are selling hard to find "domains" - and the sad part is that various
third party registrars are selling .gr.com domains for them. Additionally they
are showing various big brands as endorsements, when those brands are simply
protecting their copyrights.

Almost seems like a clever way to make easy money with no value add to anyone
registering with them...

